# "Nicht kompatibel" - was nu?



## eLorFiN (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ihr Linux Gemeinde... zum ersten mal trau ich mich aus meinem PHP und HTML Eckchen heraus und wende mich mit  folgender Frage an euch:

Ich hatte nach einigen Jahren Windows und vielen guten Gerüchten über Linux endlich mal Lust auf ein ANSTÄNDIGES OS...Lad ich mir also SuSE Linux 8.2 (oder war's 9 ?) als "boot from CD" Edition zum Testen runter. 
Nach anfänglichen Problemchen mit der Bildform will ich nun die große Stärke von Linux, das NETWORKING ausprobieren.
Da fällt mir auf,dass die "Line"- LED von meinem Modem nicht leuchtet....passiert unter windows ja auch manchmal,rebooten wir mal...
Nichts.
Acer Seite: Keine Linux Treiber...Dann weitergeforscht: Mein Modem ist NICHT Linux Kompatibel ...ARGH  

Noch mal alle Daten:
Linux: SuSE 9 Boot from CD version
Modem: Acer USB ADSL
Problem: Kann keine Verbindung erstellen / Modem kann nicht initialisiert werden.

Gibt es da irgendwelche softwaretechnischen Workarounds oder Treiber, mit denen ich mir helfen könnte, kann ich Acer um Schadensersatz verklagen oder muss ich mir einfach neue Hardware besorgen, die Linux-kompatibel ist?
Grüße von Win98SE, eL


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von eLorFiN _
> *
> Noch mal alle Daten:
> Linux: SuSE 9 Boot from CD version
> ...



Nein, einfach keine Hardware mehr kaufen die nur für Windows läuft. Es gibt noch einiges an Hardware das in direkten Kontakt mit der WindowsAPI geht (so genannten win-modems).  Diese sind auf dieses OS optimiert, und vom Hardwarehersteller ist nie geplant worden das diese auf anderen Betriebssystemen einsatzbereit sein müssen.

Klage wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## eLorFiN (22. Oktober 2003)

Also doch neue Hardware kaufen 
naja sagen wir so, ich hab das Modem gleich zum DSL Paket dazu bekommen, hatte die Fritz DSL Card als Alternative, die ist eben DSL kompatibel, nur wollte ich etwas externes... naja, hol ich mir halt n neues Modem. Meinen Vater als WinXP User wirds sicher freuen,dass er das alte bekommt 

Danke übrigens


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von eLorFiN _
> *Also doch neue Hardware kaufen
> naja sagen wir so, ich hab das Modem gleich zum DSL Paket dazu bekommen, hatte die Fritz DSL Card als Alternative, die ist eben DSL kompatibel, nur wollte ich etwas externes... naja, hol ich mir halt n neues Modem. Meinen Vater als WinXP User wirds sicher freuen,dass er das alte bekommt
> 
> Danke übrigens  *



np,

tu mir noch ein gefallen und schreibe eine email an support@acer.de 
das es unerhört ist das deren Hardware "kaputt" ist und nicht 
auf alternativ Betriebssystemen läuft.

Mach ich auch immer


----------



## eLorFiN (22. Oktober 2003)

hehehhe, liebend gern 
Sach ma, so n bissl off top: welche Linux "distribution" benutzt du am liebsten? also ich finde SuSE ja ganz niedlich, hab aber auch gutes von RedHat gehört


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von eLorFiN _
> *hehehhe, liebend gern
> Sach ma, so n bissl off top: welche Linux "distribution" benutzt du am liebsten? also ich finde SuSE ja ganz niedlich, hab aber auch gutes von RedHat gehört *



Ich persöhnlich?
http://www.holyfly.de/index.php?go=rechner


----------



## eLorFiN (24. Oktober 2003)

Cool 
bewusst kein intel?

Und wie empfehlenswert ist es für (aufständige) n_o_o_bs (argh dieses wort wird immernoch zensiert)


----------



## eLorFiN (29. November 2003)

Okay, weiter geht's:
Habe mir also nun eine FritzCard DSL besorgt, läuft auch auf Windows soweit perfekt mit dem Verbinden.
Nun gehe ich wieder zu SuSe und die FritzCard wird sofort gefunden und installiert.
Nun heißt es, ich soll eine DSL PPPoE Verbindung herstellen... nach einigem verzweifelten Geklicke habe ich also eine Solche Verbindung eingestellt, nur fragt er mich nirgends nach der Einwahlnummer oder ähnlichem.
Ich benutze ATM keinen Router, da ich der  einzige bin,der hier das netz braucht/will, Hardware ist bekannt(FritzCard DSL 2) und OS auch: SuSE 9

--> Sobald ich mit Linux zurechtkomme, steige ich auf Debian um.


----------

